# Your own Suns draft board...



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Since it's been dead here lately and we all have our own opinions on who to draft as seen in the "offseason plan" thread. Like teams do, they make a draft board of guys who they want and rate them higher or lower than others. How about everyone come up with their own draft board of guys who in order you want the Suns to draft 21st selection overall? Or even in the late 2nd rd.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Chris Taft
Hakim Warrick
Monta Ellis
Nate Robinson


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

GEEZ, one response? Suns fans=slackers.

*21st pick*

*Ike Diogu*-at 6'8 250lbs. Provides muscle inside, he can move, he has range. good post moves. Good hands. Great FT shooter for a big man. Great rebounder, and can actually play defense. He'd be something that can help right away off the bench.

*Joey Graham*-he's got a comparison of Corey Maggette in build. Benches 400lbs. He's 6'7 225lbs SF. Provides more size there. Very tough. Effective jump shot, can drive. Good rebounder. Solid defense. Can contribute right away off the bench

*Hakim Warrick*-he is almost like perfect fit for us. An athlete. Can contribute right away. There's a theme people. We need more depth on the bench, and these guys can help do it.

*Rashad McCants*-He can shoot. Can run. Has top 10 talent. If he was just taller, he prolly would be. But we could get a steal if he fell and had a attitude adjustment.



*Late 2nd rd pick* 

I know more than likely they'll be out of our range. What the hell though. So no comments for them.

Brandon Bass
Salim Stoudamire
Luther Head
Nate Robinson


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yup. Lazy mutha huffas. 

Did some looking at Joey Graham. He ain't as big as Mags no way, but he would be a good pick. Tough rugged guy. Would be good for us.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Yup. Lazy mutha huffas.
> 
> Did some looking at Joey Graham. He ain't as big as Mags no way, but he would be a good pick. Tough rugged guy. Would be good for us.


Yeah, I didn't mean exactly like him, just in terms of a comparison. I know Mags is huge. Yeah, I think Graham's fallen under the radar. He could do a lot of things for us as I mentioned up there. He can even hit 3's. He could give Q some rest at SF or even play PF for Marion at times. I watched him at Okie St last 2 yrs. Even against my Arizona Wildcats this past yr. He torched us. Although we went on to win :biggrin: only to then blow a 15 pt lead against Illinois. 

I think we coulda took it to UNC more than they did though. Frye woulda gave May probs despite his lankiness. I think we'd match up a bit better. Frye would be a guy I'd want but his range is too high for us now. He can run, hit mid range shots, good rebounder, shot blocker, has those long arms, and pretty good post moves. legit 6'11. He's added muscle, up to 260. Ppl keep asking why his stock is rasing it's cuz he's almost close to sure thing of knowing what you're getting. I think at worst he'll be a solid player . He may even end up being better than that.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

I agree with all of the above picks. Having a specific style really clarifies who you are choosing in the draft. I think Francisco Garcia could contribute for us as well.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd pick Ike, or McCants in the first round. Them give Salim, or Jawad Williams a chance in the second round. I think Ike would be best though. The Suns need something on the inside. Warrick plays like a power forward, but is not big, nor strong enough for it. And no, I don't think he can pull what Marion has done this season. He doesn't really have much of a jump shot, and I can't picture him so easily dunking on NBA PF's, and centers like he did on the small 6'8 college centers. Then McCants. He has no attitude problem. It's a media b.s. thing. McCants doesn't really care to talk to the media, and who can blame him? His so called attitude problem is caring so much about winning, which sometimes makes him do questionable things. You know, like Jordan not talking to Roy Williams for a month because Roy beat him in a pool game. But McCants can light it up. Defense, wide open, clutch, whenever.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

stolen from the raptors board, and insider:



> Here are some interesting tidbits you may not know...
> 
> It's not really NEWs, its from the May Eurocamp, but it was news to me...
> 
> ...


what about Ukic at #21?


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

joey graham won't be available at 21


i like (in no order):

ukic
jack
warrick
ike
simeon
mccants

at the 57 i'd be stoked to see:

maxiel
diener
pops mensah-bapoifdpaadf;laksn[nco
salim


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> pops mensah-bapoifdpaadf;laksn[nco


:laugh:




And yeah Graham's stock has risen lately. There's a big chance all those guys are gone too. I'm not too high on Simeon cuz he's supposedly injured quite a bit.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I been reading up more on the international guys. And this kid Rudy Fernandez sounds like he'd fit in and have tremendous potential for the future at PG or just depth at SG or SF. He may be able to come in right away and help somewhat. His bio right here. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/rudyfernandez.asp

And espn one here. that is if you have insider. I don't I just borrowed it from a friend :biggrin: 

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draft/d05/tracker/player?playerId=18741


another guy, but I can't find much on him is Yaroslav Korolev. Angelo Gigli as well. He would stay in Europe though.

I've heard we may take one of the internationals and leave them over there and save cap room, so.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Any of these three:

Johan Petro
Fransico Garcia (I've seen him play... he looks a lot like Teyshaun Prince)
Ike Diguo


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> pops mensah-bapoifdpaadf;laksn[nco


Nah... Dallas is going after this kid. They need a backup for Pavel.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

This thread will be getting more action, but I stuck it anyway.

G-Force


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I think the Suns need to take an athletic big man that can come in off the bench to rebound and be physical. I think the Suns will be happy with any of these guys.

Ike Diogu
Hakim Warrick
Chris Taft
Johan Petro
Andray Blatche


----------

